

All youtube videos have zero dislikes. Google screw up? - kartikpalani


======
dutra
I have a video on youtube where is shows 15 likes and 1 dislike, while the
page of the video shows 16 likes and 0 dislikes. Looks legit, all videos seems
to have 0 dislikes.

